# Firearms and Shooting > Firearms, Optics and Accessories >  Bergara Scout

## Shagsnz

Hi, have been looking at buying a Begara Scout single shot in .308. Has anyone got any positive/negative feedback on these i.e accuracy? Looking for a short barrel bush gun for deer, any suggestions?

----------


## Happy

Good bit of kit. I have a 44. With supp and subs it goes Pfffuthh through strainer posts at 50 mtrs.. Accurate yep strainer posts die hard   ha ha 

ATTACH=CONFIG]46751[/ATTACH]

 Extra baffle on the suppressor made a bit of difference. No recoil 18 yr old tiny niece loves to fire it ...

----------


## Shagsnz

Any idea what it shoots like over 50m, say 100m+?

----------


## Happy

It will shoot hit 40mm x 60 mm gong at 100 If I get it right fairly regularly...

----------


## Shagsnz

Sounds like enough to drop a deer! No faults or flaws? They seem like a sweet little package.

----------


## MSL

Accuracy is very good.  Good slim rifles to carry.

----------


## Pengy

I am picking that the same rifle in 308 is likely to be a bit more accurate than in 44 mag over distance

----------


## specweapon

They could be lighter...

----------


## MSL

They are hefty for the size, but @Happy s one is pretty light with scope, suppressor, steel rings and rail.  The 44 bergara is very accurate when compared to a Rossi lever rifle.  The .308 should be good

----------


## Glu

Great little rifles I have one in 300blk

----------


## Chase Hunter

I have two, a 44 Mag and a 308.  The 308 balances nicely with an DPT Overbarrel suppressor, but it's really a short range (200m max) rifle and is out of balance with a bi-pod. I'm just working up a load for it and it looks like 150g pills will work best.  I'm going to try 30.30 projectiles at reduced (2,200 fps) velocities. Currently I'm using Sierra 150g SPs over 45g AR2208.  Having said all this, I will be using it at distances under 100m in the "thick stuff", mainly on Sika and occasionally Fallow.

----------


## 57jl

i have one in 308 that i am going to sell  if you are  interested like new nice little rifle for the tight stuff  mp me if you interested

----------


## Hillman

I have a 45-70 B13 arriving in the next couple of days.
I got it shortened right down and made into a takedown.  Plus I've got a massive custom silencer for it.  I'll put up a pick once I got it.  Damn keen to put my subs through it.
13.2grain trailboss with a 415grain cast bullet at 1040fps.

----------


## Friwi

It is going to be noisy on take off and on landing :-)

----------


## Hillman

45-70 13.2gr Trailboss fun.

Or full strength.

So, I suggest this set up.

Greg @ CustomGuns Invercargill did it for me.

----------


## 223nut

@Hillman not the prettiest in my eyes but sure looks like a nice wee toy. What's the scope? Yukon thermal of some Sort?

----------


## Hillman

Apex XD38.  Everything is pretty with the lights out!

----------


## bing

I bought one a few months ago (Bergara BA13) in .308 and added a suppressor and Aimpoint. While it was not my first choice in terms of visual aesthetics it has proven to be a very well built and easy to handle piece for the bush stalking I prefer. With a little practice it is now virtually silent to operate and the extra addition of some wrap over the stainless barrel and shinny breach has me satisfied it is now as unobtrusive as possible. All in all very pleased and would recommend to any one who wants a well made and no fuss tool for the job.

Chris.

----------


## Marty Henry

Interesting choice a night vision scope, any reason in paticular?

----------


## MSL

Where did he say night vision scope? I assume he meant an H1 or T1 red dot...

----------


## Biggun708

> Hi, have been looking at buying a Begara Scout single shot in .308. Has anyone got any positive/negative feedback on these i.e accuracy? Looking for a short barrel bush gun for deer, any suggestions?


There's a 708 in hamills Rotorua with a dpt for $1000... Brad's pretty good at doing deals...  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Hillman



----------


## Jit

> I have a 45-70 B13 arriving in the next couple of days.
> I got it shortened right down and made into a takedown.  Plus I've got a massive custom silencer for it.  I'll put up a pick once I got it.  Damn keen to put my subs through it.
> 13.2grain trailboss with a 415grain cast bullet at 1040fps.


How did you get on with the 45/70 ? I 
like the sound of that, interested in accuracy and recoil.

----------


## 223nut

How hard is it to make these takedowns?

Been doing some looking but can't seem to find much information....

----------


## Friwi

They come from the factory take down if you ask for one.

----------


## dannyb

> They come from the factory take down if you ask for one.


The extra cost is hard to justify my mate has the take down and paid more than I did for a bare rifle. 
Mine was cheaper even with suppressor and vx3i leupy

----------


## dannyb

@223nut
From what I can tell you would need to replace the hinge pin with a machined threaded pin/bush and maybe cut a relief in the bit of the stock where the hinge pin goes through depending on clearance. 
Wouldn't be a big job for any capable gun smith
I'll get pics of my mates take down version to show the difference if I can get hold of him

----------


## oneshot

Pretty happy with my Bergara 7mm-08. latest results sighting it in at 100m. I was just leaning over a bench, with a solid rifle rest I know I could have gotten the group even tighter than this. Mine is suppressed with a pretty short barrel. Plenty of photos of my single shot on here before. I've Shot over 100 deer with it since I've owned it, does the job.

----------


## dannyb

they're great little guns that's why I bought the second one that is from new re-chambered from 222 to 223 absolutely love it shoots as good as the 308 and gentle enough for the kids to use, love the added safety of only one round when the kids are shooting

----------


## oneshot

Absolutely, if someone is learning to hunt or for a kids gun I would suggest one of these bad boys every day. I personally love single shots, an easy no fuss tool that are fun to use.

----------


## WillB

I have a .44 mag with 16barrel Aimpoint and DPT. Only just got it really but I really like it. Its short and handy and weighs 3.5kg. Shoots good groups at 100. Im thinking out to 100m perfect as a bush hunting rig.

----------


## Preacher

Agree the single shot is super underrated.  The Baikal in 7.62x39 gets waaaaay more love than any other of my much more expensive toys.  No show piece but it is simple and bullet proof, perfect for the hunting I do. And if it breaks (I will still likely cry) but it's paid for itself several times over in meat.  And simple enjoyment.

----------


## Friwi

On my 44 mag, instead of taking appart the barrel retaining pin, I unscrew the stock retaining screw in the pistol grip with an Allen key that I keep in my bag. It is a bit longer taken down but is way easier than carrying a hammer and a punch in the bush to try to knock the original pin out. Less chances of banging the scope as well.

----------


## 223nut

> On my 44 mag, instead of taking appart the barrel retaining pin, I unscrew the stock retaining screw in the pistol grip with an Allen key that I keep in my bag. It is a bit longer taken down but is way easier than carrying a hammer and a punch in the bush to try to knock the original pin out. Less chances of banging the scope as well.


Like this idea, it's how I do it with my 10/22, got to make sure you don't lose the trigger groups pins though....  :O O:

----------


## Marty Henry

The single shot baikals are easier to break down with their shotgun fore end but limited in their calibre range.

----------


## dannyb

> The single shot baikals are easier to break down with their shotgun fore end but limited in their calibre range.


And the trigger is rubbish from the factory by comparison

----------


## Friwi

Some of the bergaras have that shotgun forend takedown system from the factory.

----------


## dannyb

> Some of the bergaras have that shotgun forend takedown system from the factory.


Yup and they command nearly double the price, which is a little hard to swallow when you consider the manufacturing would cost no more and the only extra you get is a $10 canvas bag to store it in  :Melt:  :Melt:

----------


## Preacher

I have no complaints with the trigger on my particular Baikal.  It is not match grade but it is not as bad as I keep hearing.

----------


## WillB

The triggers are fine

----------


## Marty Henry

> The triggers are fine


No problem with the trigger, Gundoc suggested a while ago that one in 7.62x39 rechambered to 303 would be a great bit of kit. Im inclined to agree.

----------


## Jit

> Yup and they command nearly double the price, which is a little hard to swallow when you consider the manufacturing would cost no more and the only extra you get is a $10 canvas bag to store it in


They can, but worth enquiring around the place. Recently I picked up a B13 45/70 TD for 40% off the price Guncity quoted. Check out reloaderz or Taihape sports.

----------


## rossi.45

> well looks like I will be getting another bergara tried to order a h&r in 500 s&w only to find out Remington shut the factory after they bought marlin so probably end up with a 45-70 shortened and a dpt with a couple extra baffles for a subs bush rifle.


 @berg243 Encore is another .50cal alternative

https://www.tcarms.com/firearms/inte...unter-katahdin

----------


## rossi.45

> my wife is not amused by you thanks for that I hadn't seen any other 500s&w chambered rifles.


my apologies to your good wife in advance  . . . 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdcS5JCqhbc

----------


## WillB

I have a .44 mag with 16barrel Aimpoint and DPT. Only just got it really but I really like it. Its short and handy and weighs 3.5kg. Shoots good groups at 100. Im thinking out to 100m perfect as a bush hunting rig.

----------


## Preacher

Agree the single shot is super underrated.  The Baikal in 7.62x39 gets waaaaay more love than any other of my much more expensive toys.  No show piece but it is simple and bullet proof, perfect for the hunting I do. And if it breaks (I will still likely cry) but it's paid for itself several times over in meat.  And simple enjoyment.

----------


## Friwi

On my 44 mag, instead of taking appart the barrel retaining pin, I unscrew the stock retaining screw in the pistol grip with an Allen key that I keep in my bag. It is a bit longer taken down but is way easier than carrying a hammer and a punch in the bush to try to knock the original pin out. Less chances of banging the scope as well.

----------


## 223nut

> On my 44 mag, instead of taking appart the barrel retaining pin, I unscrew the stock retaining screw in the pistol grip with an Allen key that I keep in my bag. It is a bit longer taken down but is way easier than carrying a hammer and a punch in the bush to try to knock the original pin out. Less chances of banging the scope as well.


Like this idea, it's how I do it with my 10/22, got to make sure you don't lose the trigger groups pins though....  :O O:

----------


## Marty Henry

The single shot baikals are easier to break down with their shotgun fore end but limited in their calibre range.

----------


## dannyb

> The single shot baikals are easier to break down with their shotgun fore end but limited in their calibre range.


And the trigger is rubbish from the factory by comparison

----------


## Friwi

Some of the bergaras have that shotgun forend takedown system from the factory.

----------


## dannyb

> Some of the bergaras have that shotgun forend takedown system from the factory.


Yup and they command nearly double the price, which is a little hard to swallow when you consider the manufacturing would cost no more and the only extra you get is a $10 canvas bag to store it in  :Melt:  :Melt:

----------


## Preacher

I have no complaints with the trigger on my particular Baikal.  It is not match grade but it is not as bad as I keep hearing.

----------


## WillB

The triggers are fine

----------


## Marty Henry

> The triggers are fine


No problem with the trigger, Gundoc suggested a while ago that one in 7.62x39 rechambered to 303 would be a great bit of kit. Im inclined to agree.

----------


## Jit

> Yup and they command nearly double the price, which is a little hard to swallow when you consider the manufacturing would cost no more and the only extra you get is a $10 canvas bag to store it in


They can, but worth enquiring around the place. Recently I picked up a B13 45/70 TD for 40% off the price Guncity quoted. Check out reloaderz or Taihape sports.

----------


## rossi.45

> well looks like I will be getting another bergara tried to order a h&r in 500 s&w only to find out Remington shut the factory after they bought marlin so probably end up with a 45-70 shortened and a dpt with a couple extra baffles for a subs bush rifle.


 @berg243 Encore is another .50cal alternative

https://www.tcarms.com/firearms/inte...unter-katahdin

----------


## rossi.45

> my wife is not amused by you thanks for that I hadn't seen any other 500s&w chambered rifles.


my apologies to your good wife in advance  . . . 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdcS5JCqhbc

----------

